# Hurst emblem



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

I've see several pics showing the Hurst Equiped emblem on the trunk lid. As I recall, that was a thing on the Hurst Olds, but was it also factory supplied on GTO's? On the 68 His and Hers hurst shifter was factory but supplied with emblem?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The glut of "Hurst Equipped" emblems is nothing but an aftermarket emblem that has found itself to be a popular addition by the Internet used carlot crowd. These Hurst equipped emblems were never used on GTO's or any oher performance Pontiac, for that matter. The '68 and later Hurst Olds used a totally different diecast emblem.


----------



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

That's what I thought. Thanks.

By the way, we do we get to be an independent nation again? I can't wait.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The real, metal HURST EQUIPPED emblems came with sets of new HURST wheels back in the day. If you bought a set of the Hurst wheels, you got to install the emblem on your trunk lid. Not a factory option as stated. And all the Hurst Equipped plastic emblems you see are just what pinion head said....bling for the car-flipping crowd.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

As far as I know there was only one high optioned 1965 GTO that was dealer modified by Royal Pontiac and delivered to the customer with the Hurst Equipped emblem attached. It was for the 1965 Pontiac Hurst GeeTO Tiger which included the Hurst gold shifter, the Hurst wheels and was painted Hurst Gold.

https://www.mecum.com/lot-detail/CH1007-60122/0/1965-Pontiac-Hurst-GeeTO-Tiger/


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep....and the Hurst wheels were gold plated, too. Quite the 'pimped out' '65!!!


----------

